
The Machine Stops - zafka
https://www.newyorker.com/contributors/oliver-sacks
======
samcheng
I read the original "The Machine Stops" (written by E.M. Forster in 1909) a
few weeks back, following a link from this very website. It's worth a read!

[http://archive.ncsa.illinois.edu/prajlich/forster.html](http://archive.ncsa.illinois.edu/prajlich/forster.html)

EDIT: Looks like that link is a little overloaded right now... This one works:
[https://www.ele.uri.edu/faculty/vetter/Other-stuff/The-
Machi...](https://www.ele.uri.edu/faculty/vetter/Other-stuff/The-Machine-
Stops.pdf)

------
zazen
Yes, that Oliver Sacks. Yes, he did die.

Strange of the New Yorker to publish this 3.5 years posthumously with no
explanation.

~~~
owyn
I am just inferring from the blurb at the bottom that he does have a final
book coming out and this is probably an excerpt.

 _A final collection of his essays, “Everything in Its Place,” will be
published in April_

